# What's the hardest part about going to school for you guys?



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

It used to be the social part for me, but seeing that I am not very good at school (I am smart in some areas, but overall school has always been difficult for me). So now I have transferred schools and the one I go to is a big commuter school so I dont feel the social pressure I did before, at the last school. But I think my depression and anxiety are really getting in the way of me doing well in school. I am afraid that I won't get a degree because I won't have a high enough GPA....although I know that is the wrong attitude to have, because whenever I tell myself I am afraid, that is when all hell breaks loose and I do fail..so I am trying to find some motivation within myself to tell myself that I CAN do this. Any suggestions? Do you guys think your anxiety is getting the best of you regarding schoolwork>


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

The hardest part of school for me, is that it's so time-consuming. I waste time commuting, and I sit through some lecture thinking I could be working on something right now and making better use of all those hours. Plus, I take a long time completing assignments, reading, writing, and researching. I soak in everything thoroughly before I crank out a finished product, often to the point where I'm ridiculously inefficient. This habit of mine is so hard to change. I suspect that the average student completes the same amount of work in much less time, in half the effort.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

In answer to your question, Mngirl, yes I think anxiety contributes to my struggle in school. Not social anxiety, but just plain intimidation of all the classroom hours I have to invest...all the schoolwork and the projects involved in each semester.

My advice is to keep realistic goals. To focus on doing what you need to do, just to pass the course with a "C" or higher. You mentioned failing some assignments (or courses?). I know what that's like all to well, so that's why I set the bar at a grade of "C" and above. Your goals might be different than mine, depending on your situation. When I get stressed or intimidated about that "big project", I try to put my mind in the place of the average student. I try to think what would they do in my situation, and I try to act that way. Usually, other students are somewhat calm, they don't take it "too seriously", but still take it seriously enough to crank out a decent paper for a decent grade. And they don't obsess over details, like I do.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

*re: What's the hardest part about going to school for you gu*

i dont like going to the dining hall, or walking between classes when its crowded. im commuting next semester and ill finally be able to concentrate and study alone in my room


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Quite a few things but I suppose the biggest problem is money. Tuition is ridiculously high as well as pricing for rent and books and transportation and basic living expenses in Tornoto. And what happens when I try to get a loan - NOTHING, it's even more of a hassle!

Aside from that I think the social part is a bit of a challenge. Eating alone in a public area is something I constantly avoid. Also I'd rather sit in a lecture among a 100 students hoping to blend and not be notice than to have one of those smaller classes that are setup so the students are seated in small groups of 4 or 5 - very unpleasant.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

For me it's definately class discussions. I can't talk during them ever, and I look weird because I never say anything. Presentations are intense and hellish, but I'm able to suffer through them and cope. I can't cope with discussions. Even If I did attempt to say something, once the room quieted and people were waiting for me to finish, I would blank out from anxiety lol. That's why I enjoy seats in the back. Other less hard stuff I hate is walking between classes, overanalyzing and worrying about homework, having too much anxiety to talk to a teacher when I don't understand something, and classes with butt hole teachers that give loads of work.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

carry said:


> butt hole teachers that give loads of work.


i think it was last year for organic chemistry my teacher said 'i understand you guys are taking other classes too is that right? so i wont give too much homework' everyone laughed


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

leaving school each day....i like the structure because its the only chance to get to know people and make friends.


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

ugh. the social part is definetly the hardest part for me. talking with teachers, asking questions in class, especially.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

*re: What's the hardest part about going to school for you gu*

the hardest part for me is to have my parents control me since they pay for tuition. i pay for books. they keep demanding me to get a B or A, and frown at me if I get a C. It really irritates me.

Other than that, its asking for help. I can't talk to my professors well.


----------



## LostAgain57 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hardest part is definitely socializing. I have become so avoidant that if i hear people outside my dorm room door, I won't leave unless I think I won't have to confront them. Luckily I have a single this year.. but I end up staying in it way too much. Also walking around campus and worrying about seeing someone I know.

Going to class is hard too. If i'm depressed or my anxiety is bad, and I am not prepared, I probably will just skip it. This really sucks when you have required classes that deduct from your grade for absences. 

Anxiety definitely keeps me from doing my best along with depression. I went from dean's list my first semester to hoping to pass some classes in my current semester(3rd).


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*re: What's the hardest part about going to school for you gu*

Time, energy, stress, having to talk.. basically everything. I drop classes that require any sort of talking. I work full time and squeeze classes in at night. Rarely have time to do hw.. and when I do actually have a lil time I'm too tired to get much done. I guess the only problem I don't have is socializing because I don't care. I don't want to get to know people.. I sit in the back and be the creepy loner and it suits me fine :lol


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

The workload.

Oh, God, the workload!

Well, I'm in an unusual program. I fantasize about being an undergrad again. :lol


----------



## xanadu (Nov 21, 2006)

*re: What's the hardest part about going to school for you gu*

spending day after day at school completely alone when there are so many people around me socializing.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: What's the hardest part about going to school for yo*



Cerberus said:


> The stress over grades, presentations, socializing, etc.
> 
> STRESS!!!!


 :ditto

Especially stress over stupid classes that have nothing to do with my major.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm strange, I just recently had a very tough exam schedule, but I enjoyed every minute of studying for all my exams. Maybe I'm absorbing all the material, who knows?

Socializing and realizing I barely have made any friends at university was the hardest part for me. 
Also, having time between classes, having nothing to do, nowhere to go, nobody to talk to.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

0rchid said:


> Socializing and realizing I barely have made any friends at university was the hardest part for me.
> Also, having time between classes, having nothing to do, nowhere to go, nobody to talk to.


This is the hardest part for me as well, I always end up waiting at the library.


----------



## conanlover (Oct 24, 2005)

The hardest part for me is presentations. I've been really lucky this year...I haven't had to do any yet. I'm sure that'll change. I'm already nervous about it.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

*re: What's the hardest part about going to school for you gu*

I can take the presentations; I can take class discussion s; and I can even take the enormous amount of work; this may sound silly but what I cannot take is a running day every tuesday in my gym class, because you have to run with a partner and just feel like a retard because I do not have one.


----------



## UnseenShadow (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: What's the hardest part about going to school for you gu*

Getting to know my professors. I can act like a normal human being around my peers but around my professors my anxiety is through the roof.


----------



## lilraspberry (Jan 2, 2007)

*re: What's the hardest part about going to school for you gu*

As some people have said, not being to socialize and make friends like most other students. Also I just can't stand oral presentation so I drop all classes requiring one. And I dislike it when in the first class they ask everyone to introduce themselves.
Something that's regularly annoying to me is my inability to ask questions to the teachers, either in front of all the students during class, or even after class. Sometimes i really feel like making a comment or asking for clarification, as i'm very curious. It's frustrating.


----------



## Hushed*Girl (Dec 29, 2006)

*re: What's the hardest part about going to school for you gu*

Seeing everyone talking to each other while I'm always alone, lunch time (which I'm now skipping altogether), speaking up in class, and all the studying I have to do.


----------

